# 8 bolt Ford F250 rims for skid steer



## skywalker (Nov 15, 2009)

is there any truth that 8 bolt Ford F250 rims fit on skidsteers, anyone running them


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

possible. as thay are same 8x6.5 pattern if the ford rims are NOT from a stupid duty 99-up. thats metric 8x170 pattern bigger. 

hub hole might be a problem and backspace.


----------



## skywalker (Nov 15, 2009)

whats back space


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

how far the center of the rim were it sits on the axle hub is to the outside edge of the rim.


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

dodge/chevy rims are 8 on 6.5 I would think the rims wouldnt be strong enough to hold up to turning like a skid steer....


----------



## SMLCAT (Jan 31, 2010)

I heard on here that these would work but I have no direct knowledge..

http://www.gemplers.com/product/8513/8-Hole-16x6-1-1-8-4000-Ag-Wheel

They should be plenty strong.


----------

